# CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?



## RavionHD (6. November 2011)

*CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
wie es aussieht ist meine CPU zu warm, daher kommt es bei Spielen immer zu Problemen, anscheinend taktet es sich selbst runter und daher ruckelt es in Spielen sehr stark (aktuell Battlefield 3).
Als ich Prime getestet habe kam nach gut einer halben Minute der Absturz mit Bluescreen.
Das sind die Temps laut Speedfan (im Normalzustand - also surfen usw.):
Temp1: 74 Grad
Core0: 74 Grad
Core1: 77 Grad
Core2: 70 Grad

Mein W3520 (also i7 920) ist ja ein 4 Kerner, wieso zeigt es nur 3?
Außerdem steht neben den Temperaturanzeigen bei den Cores und der Temp1 immer so ein Feuer Zeichen, heißt das dass die zu heiß sind?
Danke für eure Hilfe!
MfG
Boby
_____


----------



## TankCommander (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Erzähl mal was zu deinem System!

- Welcher Kühler ?
- Welches Gehäuse?
- Welche Taktung/Vore?


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
der Kühler ist soweit ich weiß der ganz normale Standardkühler den ich mitbekommen habe, das Gehäuse, habe keine Ahnung, aber sehr geräumig ist es nicht.
Taktung/Vore kenn ich nicht habe ja noch nie übertaktet.
MfG
Boby


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Kannst du sonst vllt ein Bild vom PC machen dann kann man das Gehäuse sehen.
Weil nicht immer alle Kühler ins Gehäuse passen.


----------



## TankCommander (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Haste du auch die Wärmeleitpaste drauf? Sitzt der Kühler auch richtig?


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Das klingt garnicht gesund. Das hört sich nach einem Wärmestau im Gehäuse an. Mit dem Idle-Temps würde ich Prime garnicht erst starten...!!! Schau mal im BIOS ob da nicht eine automatische Übertaktungsfunktion an ist. Eine möglichkeit für hohe Temperaturen ist eine erhöhte V-Core-Spannung, also die CPU-Spannung.
MfG


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
soweit ich weiß sitzt alles ganz gut, hier ein Bild: http://www.imagebanana.com/view/j4m7n6yr/DSC08359.JPG
MfG
Boby
Edit: Kenn mich mit dem ganzen BIOS Schrott leider überhauptnicht aus, gibt es da keine anderen Wege?

Fotos vom PC (mit geöffnetem Gehäuse):

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/uifykne6/DSC08361.JPG
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/zd3oqpvi/DSC08362.JPG


----------



## Blutengel (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue und dann sehe wie viel Staub da am Kühlkörper haftet, dann brauchste Dich net wundern das der CPU so warm iss 

edit:
Besorg Dir mal n Kompressor mit ner Pistole und puste das ganze Case und alle Kühlkörper mal richtig aus.


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Top-Flow-Lüfter, und dann auch noch komplett mit Staub und Wollmäusen zugesetzt. Mach ihn erstmal richtig sauber, das sollte schon einiges bringen. Ist der Haken bei Heatspreadern mit so kleinem Lamellenabstand, die sind ruckzuck dicht.

*EDIT: Wieder ein Bild für die Galerie mit dem Motto: "Was stimmt an diesem Bild nicht?"*


----------



## Blutengel (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Top-Flow-Lüfter:daumen2


 

Kannste garantiert nicht verallgemeinern  Ich habe auch einen Kühler mit der Bauart, noch dazu ein 4-5 Jahre altes Modell, aber über 56 Grad hab ichs noch net geschafft 

edit:


mae1cum77 schrieb:


> *EDIT: Wieder ein Bild für die Galerie mit dem Motto: "Was stimmt an diesem Bild nicht?"*



Der iss cool


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Kannste garantiert nicht verallgemeinern  Ich habe auch einen Kühler mit der Bauart, noch dazu ein 4-5 Jahre altes Modell, aber über 56 Grad hab ichs noch net geschafft


War jetzt vielleicht etwas hart formuliert, gebe ich zu. Bei den meisten besteht aber das Problem mit dem Lamellenabstand (ca.1 mm und weniger), was zum einen einen schnelllaufenden Lüfter verlangt (bei 90mm ist das auch laut), und gleichzeitig schnell mit Staub dicht ist.


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
ich habe gerade den Staub gründlicher entfernt, und die Temperaturen sind im Schnitt um 10 Grad zurückgegangen.
Der Staub am CPU Kühler wurde oberflächlich entfernt, jedoch befindet sich noch recht viel Staub im CPU Kühler der sicht fast garnicht entfernen lässt.
Heiß ist die CPU aber trotzdem noch, was kann ich da noch verbessern? Oder muss es ein neuer CPU Kühler sein?
MfG
Boby


----------



## Blutengel (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Lüfter vom Kühlkörper abnehmen, einen Zahnstocher zur Hand nehmen und jede einzelne Lamelle ausschaben.


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
ich denke, dass ich hier auch nur maximal 5-10 Grad weniger habe, wäre doch noch immer zu viel, oder?
Wäre ein neuer Kühler nicht sinnvoller?
MfG
Boby


----------



## Crenshaw (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Der Kühler reicht aus (muss ja ein Grund geben warum Intel ihn mitliefert ) wenn er denn richtig funktionieren könnte! Abnehmen, den ganzen Staub raus und neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf!
Einen neuen Kühler kannst du dir dann immernoch überlegen wenn dir der zu lautr ist.


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
Wärmeleitpaste hab ich leider nicht. Muss das sein oder soll ich mir einen kaufen?
MfG
Boby


----------



## Blutengel (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Also n neuer Kühler würde bestimmt Nutzen bringen,.... braucht ja kein Highpreis Lüfter zu sein.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

So einer vielleicht.


----------



## Crenshaw (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Kauf dir WLP kostet auch nur 5-7 Euro. Ein neuer Kühler kostet da gerne mal 30-60 Euro und da hast du viel mehr Aufwand den zu montieren. Bei den meistnen musst du das komplette Motherboard ausbauen und hinten eine Backplatte anschrauben. 
So wie wir es sagen ist es einfacher


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
danke schonmal für die zahlreichen Antworten! Die helfen mir sehr weiter!
Also ich werde jetzt vorerst mal den CPU Kühler ordentlich säubern.
Und der Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm ist wirklich gut? Auch vielleicht um zukünftig ein paar Mhz aufzutakten?
MfG
Boby
Edit: Gibt es beim Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm denn etwa Montierungsprobleme?


----------



## Blutengel (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Wie Crenshaw schon schrieb,.... mach zuerst richtig sauber, besorg Dir Kühlpaste und erneuere die! Sollte es dann immer noch zu warm sein, dann kannste darüber nachdenken Dir n besseren Kühler zu kaufen.

Der Gaya ist ein günstigeres Modell, damit übertakten wäre ich vorsichtig. Für OC sollte es vielleicht doch was hochwertigeres sein.

edit:
Montierungsprobleme gibts damit nicht, musst halt Deinen kompletten PC auseinander schrauben um die Backplate auf der MB Rückseite zu montieren.


----------



## Baer.nap (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Lüfter vom Kühlkörper abnehmen, einen Zahnstocher zur Hand nehmen und jede einzelne Lamelle ausschaben.



Oder mitn kompressor die ganze kiste in 1-2 minuten reinigen 
aber mundschutz nicht vergessen und bitte nicht im haus


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
habe es nochmal gründlicher gesäubert, gebracht hat es nichts.
Ich kann durch Speedfan ja soweit ich weiß die Kühlleistung beeinflussen, weiß aber nicht wie, kann mir da wer helfen?
MfG
Boby


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
habe gerade die "Erlaubnis" meiner Eltern bekommen mir einen neuen CPU Kühler anzuschaffen, und diese Möglichkeit sollte man ja ausnützen. 
Aber über 25-30 Euro inkl. Wärmeleitpaste sollte es nicht sein.
Ein Standardkühler der besser ist als der jetztige sollte reichen.
MfG
Boby
Edit: Sorry wegen Doppelpost.
Achja hier Temperaturen beim Battlefield 3 Spielen (nach 10 Minuten im Panzer Level, bei offenem Zimmerfenster!):

Temp1: 77 Grad
Core0: 77 Grad
Core1: 81 Grad
Core2: 73 Grad

Will mir nicht vorstellen, wie das ausgesehen hat, als es noch staubig war, geschlossenes Gehäuse und ohne kühle Luft von draußen.....


----------



## Blutengel (7. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Wenn Du nicht groß übertakten willst, dann nimm den, den ich empfohlen habe, dann biste auch in Deinem Limit bis 30 Euro


----------



## RavionHD (7. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
das Problem mit dem ist aber, dass ich von der Montierung keine Ahnung habe und so eher das Mainboard kaputtmache.
Sollte ich vorerst nur harmlose Spiele wie Fifa Manager11, Fifa 11 und derweiliges spielen und Spiele wie BF3, Risen, The Witcher 2 sein lassen?
MfG
Boby


----------



## Blutengel (7. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Aach, mit n bisserl Gefühl in den Fingern und bei der Benutzung eines Schraubenziehers iss dat garnet schwer. Schau einfach hier im Forum und überhaupt im Netz, da gibt es jede Menge Anleitungen um sowas um zu bauen


----------



## Heretic (7. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi, 

du kannst für genauere Aussagen rund um deinen PC auch Programme wie

CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online
;
Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online

oder eins der besten Programme für das komplette System

AIDA64 - Download - CHIP Online

benutzen. 
Das erhöht auch die Sicherheit das Speedfan richtig ausliest. Denn es kann auch passieren das Einzelne Programme Werte FALSCH auslesen.


Zum Bios: Da gibt es eigendlich keine wirkliche umgehung für.
Es ist aber auch nicht soo schwer , wenn man ein klein Wenig Englisch kann.
Wichtig ist nur das du beim verlassen NICHT SPEICHERST !  -> SAVE ? NO !

Du kannst uns auch Bilder vom Bios machen dann helfen wir gerne weiter .

mfg Heretic

edit: 
Ich stimme  *Blutengel* zu , so schwer ist das ganze wirklich nicht. Ansonsten lass dir Helfen , Freund , Familie oder gehe zum Händler die können das Teil auch Reinigen. Bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens kostet das nur 15-25 Euro.


----------



## RavionHD (7. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
also Everest zeigt bei mir auch so um die 70 Grad in Windows.
Und was den CPU Kühler angeht, kenne ich leider derzeit keinen der mir beim Aufbauen helfen würde, und ich traue mich selber nicht das Mainboard rauszunehmen, ist mir zu kompliziert, ich habe schon oft sehr viel Mist gebaut, dadurch ging schon einiges kaputt (Ram, Mainboard...).
Ein CPU kühler den man einfach nur auf den Mainboard kurz ranschraubt oder Pushpin würde ich problemlos können.
MfG
Boby


----------



## Heretic (7. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Also wenn du dich wirklich absolut nicht traust das Mobo Rauszunehmen , dann hätte man folgende Alternative.

Scythe SCKTN-3000 Katana 3 CPU Kühler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  bei meinem Händler kostete der aber nur 20 Euro musst mal kucken , wende dich entscheidest.

Ich habe davon 2 Stück verbaut , das teil hat Pushpins und ist wirklich sehr einfach zu verbauen ! Steht auch alles in der Anleitung. Damit kann man aber nicht Übertakten. 


Aber ich rate dir wirklich zu Kühlern mit Backplate. Da gibt es größere und bessere Auswahl.

mfg Heretic

edit: und in Richtung 35 Euronen gibt es auch schon die Ersten OC fähigen Kühler , aber mit Backplate


----------



## RavionHD (11. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
habe das Freezer 13 jetzt installiert und bin schon ein wenig enttäuscht von der Kühlleistung, Probleme bei der Installation hatte ich nicht, die Werte sind aber noch immer nicht "schön":
Temp1: 60 Grad
Core0: 60 Grad
Core1: 58 Grad
Core2: 58 Grad

Woran kann das liegen?
MfG
Boby


----------



## Heretic (11. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,

Also 17 Grad Temp unterschied unter Prime 95 sind meiner Meinung nach für einen 20Euro schon eine Gute Leistung-
Mehr würdest du wahrscheinlich auch nur erreichen wenn du hochwertige Kühler nimmst.

Intel Prozzis haben ihre Grenze so grob gesagt bei ca 70 Grad
Da du jetzt drunter bist ist das schonmal 1 erfolg.

Du kannst ja nochmal folgendes schecken.

- Pushpins/Schrauben. Gut Eingerastet/Angezogen und das Gleichmäßig ?
- WLP im Vorfeld recht dünn aber Gleichmäßig und Deckend aufgetragen ?
- Wie ist der Kühler Montiert ?
 -> Nach deinem Bild auf der ersten Seite kannst du ihn je nach Lüfterrichtung nach Oben/Unten oder nach Hinten/Vorne ausrichten.
-Die Folie vom Kühler entfernt ? (Kein Witz !)
-Sagen alle Temperaturprogramme das Selbe ?

Probiere mal das Ganze wenn die Seiten Wand des PCs offen ist.

mfg Heretic


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
also neue Erkenntnis:
Nachdem ich den Kühler wieder raus genommen hab, kam es beim Neustart dazu, dass der PC regelrecht glühte, über 80-85 Grad, auch die 90 Grad Grenze wurde überschritten, was mir Sorgen machte, so dass ich wieder etwas herumferkelte, und bemerke, dass der PC im Liegen viel "kühler" ist als im Stehen=> bis zu 20 Grad (also der Prozessor).
Momentan schauen die Werte so aus:
Temp1: 66 Grad
Core0: 66 Grad
Core1: 66 Grad
Core2: 63 Grad

Also noch immer richtig heiß, das sind die Werte unter Windows!
Ich trau mich mittlerweile nicht mehr den PC aufzumachen, da ich wahrscheinlich noch mehr Schaden anrichte.
Weiß aber vielleicht irgendwer einen Rat?
MfG
Boby


----------



## Ashton (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hast du die Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen?


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
soweit ich weiß ja.
MfG
Boby


----------



## Ashton (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Soweit du weißt?  Also alte Wärmeleitpaste abgewischt und die neue ganz dünn drauf verteilen? 
Also wenn du die Sachen aus Heretic's Post gecheckt hast, könntest du mal CPU-Z downloaden und mal die Core Voltage ablesen.


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
danke für die vielen Tipps!
Ganz großer Erfolg:
Nach bischen Rumwerkelei hab ich es geschafft, die Temperaturen wahnsinnig runterzumachen:
Temp1: 42 Grad
Core0: 42 Grad
Core1: 37 Grad
Core2: 41 Grad

Gut, oder?
MfG
Boby


----------



## Heretic (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Ich gehe davon aus das die Werte im Idle sind (also wenn du nichts machst ) ?!

Dann sind sie eigendlich gut für deinen Kühler.

Teste das ganze System jetzt bitte einmal mit Prime95 und notiere die Temperaturen.
Danach spiel für ein paar minuten ein anspruchvolles Spiel (du hast ja z.B BF3 ) Temps Notieren.

Diese Temps sind dann die Ausschlaggebenden.

mfg Heretic


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
ja, die Temperaturen sind in Idle, hier die Temperaturen in prime95 (weniger als 10 min):
Temp1: 55 Grad
Core0: 55 Grad
Core1: 51 Grad
Core2: 54 Grad

Ich denke, das ist optimal für einen 20 Euro Kühler, oder?
MfG
Boby


----------



## Heretic (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,

Die Temperaturen sehen sehr gut aus.

du kannst Prime nochmal so ca 20oder mehr Min laufen lassen.

Wenn dann die Temps nicht über 60 Grad gehen. Ist das wohl das beste was du mit 20 Euro anfangen kannst.

Wie gesagt Mehr Geld = Mehr Kühlung. (Wobei irgendwann auch die genze kommt wo selbst riesen Kühler nur noch ganz wenige grad rausschlagen...)

Wenn die Temps unter 70 Grad bleiben lebt dein CPU aufjedenfall lang genug

mfg Heretic


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi,
ja, bei Battlefield 3 in @max außer AA in Full HD geht die CPU auch bis maximal 50-51 Grad hoch, ich denke ich habe hier sogar ein klein wenig Übertaktungspotenzial.
MfG
Boby


----------



## mattu (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

Hi, habe einen neuen Fan verbaut (thermalright silver arrow)

Habe mal einen screen gemacht nach ner halben std bf3 und direkt danach prime95 fuer 10 minuten durschlaufen lassen..
Sind die temperaturen ok??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke


----------



## TankCommander (12. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*



mattu schrieb:


> Hi, habe einen neuen Fan verbaut (thermalright silver arrow)
> 
> Habe mal einen screen gemacht nach ner halben std bf3 und direkt danach prime95 fuer 10 minuten durschlaufen lassen..
> Sind die temperaturen ok??
> ...



Sehen gut aus


----------



## Dexter74 (13. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

wie hast du dein Freezer 13 auf knappe 900UpM gebracht? Zusätzlich mit einer Software oder kommt die Steuerung vom Asus einfach besser mit den Teil klar?


----------



## Ashton (13. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*



Dexter74 schrieb:


> wie hast du dein Freezer 13 auf knappe 900UpM gebracht? Zusätzlich mit einer Software oder kommt die Steuerung vom Asus einfach besser mit den Teil klar?


 
Deine Antwort steht hier:



mattu schrieb:


> Hi, habe einen neuen Fan verbaut (*thermalright silver arrow*)


----------



## Dexter74 (13. November 2011)

*AW: CPU zu warm? Neuer CPU Kühler? Wenn ja welcher?*

ah, ok 2 verschiedene User.  Der Kern der Frage bleibt aber stehen, beide haben ja einen ähnlichen Drehzahlbereich und ich bekomme den AC auf mein Asrock auf minimiun 1000. Ist Asrock da vielleicht etwas übervorsichtig?


----------

